# Dicas de Filmes para quem gosta de Frio..!!



## Carlos Dias (18 Nov 2006 às 22:27)

*Dicas de Filmes para quem gosta de Frio..!!

Bem pessoal, abri esse tópico com o propósito de dar e receber dicas de filmes relacionados ao Clima ( Frio, Calor , Maremotos ,terremotos, ect. ) 

-O Dia depois de Amanhã ( 2004 ) 

-Desafio no Artico (The Snow Walker - 2003) - Vi ontem, muito bom..!! O filme foi feito em Churchill em Manitoba e tambem nas redondesas de Rankin Inlet , Nunavut onde teve uma cena a -28ºC. 

-Os Lobos nunca Choram ( 1983 ) 

-Esquentando o Alasca ( 1999 ) 

- Twister - ( 1996 ) - Esse é bem legal..!!

- Resgate Abaixo de Zero ( 2005 ) - Filmado na Groêlandia*


----------



## Mago (19 Nov 2006 às 13:41)

Hoje a ver se vejo o filme " Tornado " na TVI parece muito fixe


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Nov 2006 às 15:59)

*Desculpe, mas o que quer dizer "fixe"..?? Seria por acaso peixe..??*


----------



## Rafael Santos (19 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

"Mar em fúria" tb é um bom filme..


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2006 às 16:06)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Desculpe, mas o que quer dizer "fixe"..?? Seria por acaso peixe..??*



 

"Fixe" é o mesmo que dizer "legal" no Brasil.


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Fil disse:


> "Fixe" é o mesmo que dizer "legal" no Brasil.



*Obrigado Fil, muito "fixe" sua explicação...  *


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 16:29)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Desculpe, mas o que quer dizer "fixe"..?? Seria por acaso peixe..??*



   

Já agora, não sendo propriamente um filme (não me aptece abrir outro tópico  ), o livro pelo qual me apaixonei quando tinha por aí 10 anos foi "Uma aventura nas Férias da Páscoa" (quem o leu em mais pequeno deve saber porquê   )


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 09:01)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Obrigado Fil, muito "fixe" sua explicação...  *


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

Para mim o filme que mais me impressionou foi o " Day After " - foi apagado da história, a primeira grande abordagem de um Inverno Nuclear


----------



## Luis França (20 Nov 2006 às 12:51)

Mas existe em DVD zona1. Encomenda-se no Amazon


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 14:34)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Dicas de Filmes para quem gosta de Frio..!!
> 
> Bem pessoal, abri esse tópico com o propósito de dar e receber dicas de filmes relacionados ao Clima ( Frio, Calor , Maremotos ,terremotos, ect. )
> 
> ...



Boas a todos ,

Carlos, sei que a tua intenção foi boa, mas para a próxima procura um pouco mais e verás que este tópico já existe . Se começar-mos a duplicar temas isto descamba em confusão e também será mau para a base de dados do fórum . 
Os outros todos deviam levar tau tau  pois já cá andam há mais tempo e certamente devem lembrar-se do tópico, ou não  

Ó pra ele aqui:  
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=259

Foi o nosso companheiro iceberg , sim esse mesmo, o tal que faz parte da Administração no Banco de Portugal e que nos arranja empréstimos fabulosos com 0% de juros!   



Seringador disse:


> Para mim o filme que mais me impressionou foi o " Day After " - foi apagado da história, a primeira grande abordagem de um Inverno Nuclear



Seringador, tudo fixe (legal  )?  

Aqui fica a capa do DVD, e como disse o Luis, só zona 1 . Para lerem DVD's zona 1, têm de ter o vosso leitor de DVD's desbloqueado, uma vez que Portugal está inserido na zona 2, e por norma os leitores cá comprados, vem bloqueados para esta zona.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 14:43)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a todos ,
> 
> Carlos, sei que a tua intenção foi boa, mas para a próxima procura um pouco mais e verás que este tópico já existe . Se começar-mos a duplicar temas isto descamba em confusão e também será mau para a base de dados do fórum .
> Os outros todos deviam levar tau tau  pois já cá andam há mais tempo e certamente devem lembrar-se do tópico, ou não
> ...



O filme nao é este?? [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Day-After-Jason-Robards/dp/B00006HCQ9/sr=8-1/qid=1164033770/ref=pd_ka_1/202-5104783-1551030?ie=UTF8&s=dvd"]The Day After [DVD] [1983]: Amazon.co.uk: Jason Robards, JoBeth Williams, Steve Guttenberg, John Cullum, John Lithgow, Bibi Besch, Lori Lethin, Amy Madigan, Jeff East, Georgann Johnson, William Allen Young, Calvin Jung, Gayne Rescher, Nicholas Meyer, Robert Florio, William Paul Dornisch, Robert Papazian, Stephanie Austin, Edward Hume: DVD[/ame]

Se for este podem comprar o dvd da zona 2.


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 15:04)

Boas,

Sim e essa obra prima dos anos 80


----------



## Iceberg (20 Nov 2006 às 16:26)

Kimcarvalho, fizeste bem em lembrar que já existe um tópico de filmes sobre climatologia/meteorologia, e já agora, existe também um outro tópico sobre livros.

No entanto, os contributos são todos bem-vindos, como tu muito bem dizes.
Venham daí essas contribuições!  

Em relação à chalaça do Banco de Portugal, só posso dizer que não sou, como aqueles dos anúncios de TV, dono de um banco.  

Se fosse, podem ter a certeza que vos pagava a todos uma viagem em grupo à planície dos tornados nos USA. Isso sim , era bem fixe (ou legal, como quiserem).


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 17:04)

dj_alex disse:


> O filme nao é este?? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Day-After-J...ref=pd_ka_1/202-5104783-1551030?ie=UTF8&s=dvd
> 
> Se for este podem comprar o dvd da zona 2.



Upsss...  afinal havia outro . As minhas desculpas por te ter induzido em erro. E já agoras aqui fica a capa deste também  :








iceberg disse:


> Kimcarvalho, fizeste bem em lembrar que já existe um tópico de filmes sobre climatologia/meteorologia, e já agora, existe também um outro tópico sobre livros.
> 
> No entanto, os contributos são todos bem-vindos, como tu muito bem dizes.
> Venham daí essas contribuições!
> ...



Vá lá não sejas modesto , então és só o melhor pago de todos nós aqui do fórum!  
E já agora eu fico no outro avião que faz estadia de 15 dias em cada Pólo


----------

